# Has anyone worked for CBRE?



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Like the title asks. Just curious if any of you guys have worked with these people before. They have been recommended to me and I do not know anyone who, I would feel comfortable asking anyhow, has worked for them. Wondering if there's anything to watch out for or I should be aware of. Thanks!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I haven't worked for them, but I did start trying to bid some of their Ontario Government stuff... the process that they put you through is a bit much. They had two meetings a day, that were around the same time, so you had to have 2 guys going for a few weeks straight to bid on one of the zone's. We gave up on about day 5.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

That sounds completely ridiculous. I don't blame you for walking away


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Pristine PM ltd;1495216 said:


> I haven't worked for them, but I did start trying to bid some of their Ontario Government stuff... the process that they put you through is a bit much. They had two meetings a day, that were around the same time, so you had to have 2 guys going for a few weeks straight to bid on one of the zone's. We gave up on about day 5.


Sounds confusing as hell.

As far as CBRE. They picked up all the Walgreens and I have worked for them all season. They are a national so things are off. Overall I am content. Not making as much as before them on the same sight, but doing less work as well. Store manager isn't happy with them. Less services that we both wish we could do that we can't now. As long as you do your checkins properly and get the forms signed every time, payment is prompt.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Long story short is we've taken them to court twice. Won twice. They still owe us $25k from last year.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Wont do work for them. They have taken over a shopping center we used to service and asked us to rebid it. They have had several companies in the last couple of years service it since we left due to them hiring another property management company that "also mows". 

They said our bid was 3 times what the current hacks are doing it for. Bottom dollar wins, another NSP.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. I think we may think twice on this one.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wait until "you" have to pay them to do a background check on yourself. :laughing:


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah i think its almsot like 600 bucks to get certified with them. i know they have the pratt and whitney account which is enormous here in CT.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John143;1495988 said:


> Wait until "you" have to pay them to do a background check on yourself. :laughing:


This sounds perfectly reasonable. 

The contractor should ask them to perform a background check on themselves.


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

They just bought out Johnson Controls which is a total cluster to work for. My recommendation is stay away


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Never had an issue with them and didn't have to pay to have a background check either.


----------

